# Altoid Tin Build-off



## Charles

Several of you have suggested some sort of Altoid tin contest. So I thought I would organize one.

There have been a number of small slingshot designs suggested that would fit in an Altoid tin. Here are some that I found:

http://slingshotforu...opener +shooter

http://slingshotforu...+bottle +opener

http://slingshotforu...ondwood +altoid

http://slingshotforu..._+altoid +ninja

http://slingshotforu..._+altoid +ninja

http://slingshotforu...ge__hl__altorus

http://slingshotforu...an-altoids-tin/

http://slingshotforu...cro#entry163705

http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1

No doubt there are other slingshots, particularly of the pfs variety, that could be designed to fit into an Altoid tin. So, here is my challenge. Make a functioning slingshot that will fit inside an Altoid tin. You can use one of the designs I have just listed, or any other design that suits your fancy. Then take a photo of your slingshot resting in an open Altoid tin. Post the photo to this thread, and give us details about it ... bands, pouch, materials, construction details, etc.

As a PRIZE, I will send the winner my Altorus slingshot, as described in the link above.

Big Question: How will the winner be determined???? I will assign a number to everyone who enters, and I will randomly draw the winner from the entries. Soooo, everyone will have an equal chance of winning. My decision will be final ... you will just have to trust me to be fair about it. If you feel you cannot trust me, then don't enter.

Big Note 1: I will disqualify myself from entering. However, I do have a couple more designs I am working on and hope to post soon, just for your inspiration.

Big Note 2: You are free to enter a slingshot you have already posted elsewhere, BUT you must post a photo of your slingshot in an open Altoid tin IN THIS THREAD.

Big Note 3: You must have joined the forum no later than March 1, 2012, and you must have at least 10 posts to be eligible.

FORGET BIG NOTE 3: ALL NEWBIES WELCOME TO PARTICIPATE!!!

Big Note 4: Entries close at Midnight, Pacific Time, Monday, May 28, 2012.

O.K. ladies and gents ... Get out those Altoid tins and get to work!!!!

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## pop shot

This sounds fun!!!


----------



## strikewzen

can we have the rough dimension of an altoid box please, i haven't seen those in the town where i live right now, ordering Altoids online is a bit difficult as well lol


----------



## NightKnight

Strike, I think every convenience store in America has them with the gum. Do you have a 7-11 store near you?


----------



## Imperial

i cant wait to see peoples builds . should be some interesting designs . do toothpick stickshots count ?


----------



## Setarip

Totally on board!


----------



## Sean

I'm in. Great idea Charles.







It'll really be kewl to see what everyone comes up with.


----------



## Charles

strikewzen said:


> can we have the rough dimension of an altoid box please, i haven't seen those in the town where i live right now, ordering Altoids online is a bit difficult as well lol


Here is a pdf of a trace around an Altoid tin. The dimensions are:

width = 2 1/4 inches = 5.7 cm

height = 3 5/8 inches = 9.2 cm

The tin is 3/4 inches deep = 1.9 cm deep

Cheers ...... Charles

View attachment AltoidTinWithSize.pdf


----------



## strikewzen

thanks so much Charles!! i used to have a bunch of these in cali however no luck finding them in poland


----------



## Charles

strikewzen said:


> thanks so much Charles!! i used to have a bunch of these in cali however no luck finding them in poland


If you get desperate, make a small box that size out of tin or cardboard and use that for your photo.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Charles

Setarip said:


> Drats! I was not registered before March 1 :/


Drats indeed! I am very sorry about that ... I would like to have you on board for this. But I set that date to avoid folks joining the forum just to try to get something free. There is nothing magic about the date, but I figured 2 months should be enough for someone to get their feet wet. And now that I have formally announced the date, I do not feel right going back on it. If I were to start shifting the date, it would be hard for me to deny anyone entry. Sorry, sorry .... There will be more contests in the future, I assure you.

Cheers ..... Charles

Forget about the date for joining the forum! Everyone is welcome to participate.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## pop shot

If the newbie's product gets more votes, who cares? I could see if it was a drawing


----------



## Karok01

I'm in! Just waiting on the poly to dry!


----------



## The Gopher

does it have to be one piece? or can it disassemble and fit into an altoids tin?


----------



## LohnDawg

Looking forward to it!

-Dawg


----------



## Charles

The Gopher said:


> does it have to be one piece? or can it disassemble and fit into an altoids tin?


Absolutely it can be in as many pieces as you like. Both Hays' micro hammer and my Altoid mutant ninja are in two pieces. Go for it!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Charles

BIG ANNOUNCEMENT: Aaron has asked me to remove the restriction that requires participants to have been a member before March 1; he pointed out that we have had about 350 new members since then. I was unaware of this bulge in new members, and would not want to dampen the enthusiasm of the newbies. Soooo, in a spirit of good will, the contest is open to all, no matter when you signed up to the forum. Sorry for any confusion.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Ethan

what a time to give up smoking, my old tobacco tin fits those dimensions







hahaha. got to go find me a tin for the photo.


----------



## linuxmail

Good Man Charles! I agree that we should let everyone compete.
I have to finish my Ninja-WannaBe this weekend. By the way, don't
tell newconvert that I went to 8-32 screws, you know how he is.









Brian


----------



## Charles

linuxmail said:


> Good Man Charles! I agree that we should let everyone compete.
> I have to finish my Ninja-WannaBe this weekend. By the way, don't
> tell newconvert that I went to 8-32 screws, you know how he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


I am quite looking forward to seeing what you came up with!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

Ethan said:


> what a time to give up smoking, my old tobacco tin fits those dimensions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha. got to go find me a tin for the photo.


Barkleys mints come in that same sized tin. I am not sure about a Sucrets tin ... I have seen them in the store but have not measured one.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Hrawk

Sounds like a very fun comp indeed.

I have rescaled my Wrench design to fit the above dimensions.

A PDF has been uploaded to the DIY downloads section for anyone else wishing to use this design.


----------



## Charles

Hrawk said:


> Sounds like a very fun comp indeed.
> 
> I have rescaled my Wrench design to fit the above dimensions.
> 
> A PDF has been uploaded to the DIY downloads section for anyone else wishing to use this design.
> 
> View attachment 19094


Good on ya, Hrawk ... that looks like it would work just fine.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Hrawk

I wasn't sure if the measurements you gave were internal or external so I undersized it just a bit to be safe.


----------



## Charles

Hrawk said:


> I wasn't sure if the measurements you gave were internal or external so I undersized it just a bit to be safe.


Those should be internal. One could always do a bit of sanding if the construction is just a tad too large ... have had to do that myself!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## jodymikazule

Is there a said deadline?


----------



## Hrawk

Charles said:


> Big Note 4: Entries close at Midnight, Pacific Time, Monday, May 28, 2012.
> 
> Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Rapier

Ah, er, what the flying fig is an altoid???

Hype~X Australia


----------



## Hrawk

Rapier said:


> Ah, er, what the flying fig is an altoid???


----------



## Rapier

Mmm num mums. I wonder how hard it is to get a hold of a tin of those or maby we can produce some kind of global SSF 'altoid tin' standard/equivilant?!? What do ya recon?


----------



## Rapier

P.s. glad you posted a demo Hrawk. I was thinking of some kind of, er, ointment one may require as a result of sitting on cold concrete or something... Was getting a bit freaky in my head space there for a min. Well, more freaky...


----------



## NightKnight

http://www.instructables.com/answers/Does-any-one-know-where-I-can-buy-Altoids-tins-fro/


----------



## linuxmail

I hope this will help with any confusion.
Brian


----------



## Charles

linuxmail said:


> I hope this will help with any confusion.
> Brian


Great find! Thanks for posting that. I had earlier posted a trace around a tin and my hand measurements, but this looks like something more "official".

I do not see a depth measurement. The tins I have on hand are all 3/4 inch = 1.9 cm deep.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## LBurnett

Hi Charles,

Is a fishermans friends tin alright??









Cheers Luke

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?um=1&hl=en&biw=1280&bih=709&tbm=isch&tbnid=mfjjr0v1y8j7aM:&imgrefurl=http://www.mr-omneo.co.uk/2011/10/29/lusting-for-a-fishermans-friend/&docid=dcHcu9TKu5nHKM&imgurl=http://www.mr-omneo.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Blog-031.jpg&w=2752&h=1716&ei=DiCYT5OwCKWm0QWAruyQBg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=576&vpy=334&dur=3666&hovh=177&hovw=284&tx=141&ty=101&sig=108726163640247295753&page=1&tbnh=127&tbnw=203&start=0&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:0,i:80


----------



## Charles

LBurnett said:


> Hi Charles,
> 
> Is a fishermans friends tin alright??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Luke
> 
> http://www.google.co...29,r:7,s:0,i:80


Any tin of that size is all right. I love my Fishermans Friend tin, just for the artwork. There are lots of different mint brands ... I just use "Altoid tin" as a generic term because most folks are familiar with it.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## linuxmail

Charles said:


> I hope this will help with any confusion.
> Brian


Great find! Thanks for posting that. I had earlier posted a trace around a tin and my hand measurements, but this looks like something more "official".

I do not see a depth measurement. The tins I have on hand are all 3/4 inch = 1.9 cm deep.

Cheers ..... Charles
[/quote]

Thanks Charles, I drew the sketch and scanned the tin. 
If someone from the SlingShot forum wants to slap a forum
logo on the files, it's okay with me. They are public domain.

Charles, to make the target project easier to manage, you 
could use my sketch and say that the SS has to fit inside
the drawing. This would eliminate the other size of tin
issues.

Regards,
Brian


----------



## mckee

What's the depth of a altoids tin (when closed)


----------



## linuxmail

mckee said:


> What's the depth of a altoids tin (when closed)


When the tin is closed, I measure .83" or 21.08mm.
The depth of the open tin is .80" or 20.32mm

Brian


----------



## mckee

Well I'm in on this action!


----------



## newconvert

linuxmail said:


> Good Man Charles! I agree that we should let everyone compete.
> I have to finish my Ninja-WannaBe this weekend. By the way, don't
> tell newconvert that I went to 8-32 screws, you know how he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


i heard that


----------



## Ethan

LBurnett said:


> Hi Charles,
> 
> Is a fishermans friends tin alright??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Luke
> 
> http://www.google.co...29,r:7,s:0,i:80


man that tin sweet!


----------



## Charles

linuxmail said:


> I hope this will help with any confusion.
> Brian


Great find! Thanks for posting that. I had earlier posted a trace around a tin and my hand measurements, but this looks like something more "official".

I do not see a depth measurement. The tins I have on hand are all 3/4 inch = 1.9 cm deep.

Cheers ..... Charles
[/quote]

Thanks Charles, I drew the sketch and scanned the tin.
If someone from the SlingShot forum wants to slap a forum
logo on the files, it's okay with me. They are public domain.

Charles, to make the target project easier to manage, you
could use my sketch and say that the SS has to fit inside
the drawing. This would eliminate the other size of tin
issues.

Regards,
Brian
[/quote]

No problem, Brian. I have previously suggested that folks could use my trace, and now they can use yours if they like. My suggestion is that for those who just cannot lay their hands on a tin, they should just make a small box, perhaps out of thin cardboard, with the specified interior dimensions and photograph their entry in their homemade "Altoid-like" box. We intend to be flexible ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Rapier

Right then. Well **** it I'm going for it. Just hope I have enough time. Charles' SS swap is busy curing some epoxy right now and will need a bit more 'down' time when it's sitting making itself look beautiful (finish cure time) so I might have a little space to create a subtle disturbance in the force by way of 'Altoiding' something into existence.

Hype~X Australia


----------



## Charles

No sweat on the swap ... take your time.

BUT get you butt in gear for the Altoid, hear!!!!

Yeah ... there are so many designs that can be adapted, depending on your materials. Two general techniques are worth considering:

1) scale something down to fit the tin, or

2) cut something into two or more pieces that fit the tin but can be put back together

These are small shooters and have to be pretty thin to fit the box dimensions. So making one should not take that much time. By all means, give it a go.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Charles

For those who are interested, I re-scaled the original design for the GS-12 so that it will fit in an Altoids Tin. The Gopher was kind enough to let me post the re-scaled design in the Downloads section.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth

dangit no altoids around here lol


----------



## Charles

Ryan Wigglesworth said:


> dangit no altoids around here lol


I am surprised. I have found those Altoids tins in every drugstore I have been into in Victoria.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben!

Thought this was some sorta heamaroid lotion lol.... no I dont have grapes growing near me date...any way guess ill use me ringshot design....


----------



## bullseyeben!

Ummmm I cant get altoids tins... so how does one photograph the ss inside the tin?


----------



## LBurnett

Make a little box out of card with the dimensions provided?


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth

the rules said altoid tin









Charles , Ontario is like Soviet Russia in the cold war compared to Victoria B.C as the U.S


----------



## Hrawk

Need Altoids tins in Australia?

Try the following links:

http://www.theprofessors.com.au/products/altoids-peppermint-50g-tin.html
http://www.usafoods.com.au/p1306/confectionary/altoids-/
http://www.confectionerywarehouse.com.au/callard-bowser-altoids-cinnamon-usa-50g.html
http://www.britishsweets.com.au/shopmastery_pop.php?code=S00077&name=Peppermint+Altoids+Tin+%2850g%29&brand=CALLARD+%26+BOWSER&cat3=MINTS&reduced=0
http://tastesfromthestates.com.au/shop/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=11&products_id=116
http://americandy.com.au/index.php/candy/product/3-altoids-cinnamon-mints


----------



## Rapier

You can use the dimensions provided earlier in this thread to make a lil box Ben and Ryan. Uncle Charles said were prepared to be a bit flexible in this regard.

Hype~X Australia


----------



## JLS:Survival

Ok guys heres my entry for the competition: It is a tiny natural made from white birch that came from my back yard, I was outside shooting one day and one of my shots bounced out of my catch box and went looking for it when I found my ammo I looked up and this little guy was staring me in the face and I couldnt pass it up. Yea its a little guy but it is nice and strong and sturdy in the hand. I sanded it down and banded it with Tex's latex tubes. I put THG on the fork tips to keep the tubes on the fork, this is working our very well so far. I also paracord wraped the handle and put a paracord lanyard with a slip knot on it for added length to the handle. All-in-all theres about 5 1/2 feet of paracord on this thing witch will only add to the survival aspect of the altoid tin survival pack. And yes this SS does fit inside the tin and it does close, well hope you like it let me know what you think.


----------



## Charles

JLS:Survival said:


> Ok guys heres my entry for the competition: It is a tiny natural made from white birch that came from my back yard, I was outside shooting one day and one of my shots bounced out of my catch box and went looking for it when I found my ammo I looked up and this little guy was staring me in the face and I couldnt pass it up. Yea its a little guy but it is nice and strong and sturdy in the hand. I sanded it down and banded it with Tex's latex tubes. I put THG on the fork tips to keep the tubes on the fork, this is working our very well so far. I also paracord wraped the handle and put a paracord lanyard with a slip knot on it for added length to the handle. All-in-all theres about 5 1/2 feet of paracord on this thing witch will only add to the survival aspect of the altoid tin survival pack. And yes this SS does fit inside the tin and it does close, well hope you like it let me know what you think.
> 
> View attachment 19240
> 
> 
> View attachment 19241
> 
> 
> View attachment 19242
> 
> 
> View attachment 19243
> 
> 
> View attachment 19244


What a GREAT little shooter!!!! And our very first entry. It looks delightful ... and in spite of its small size, it looks plenty strong. Thanks for the entry.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Setarip

Here is my submission.....I call it "Dr. Jekyl and Mr. Hyde". It is 1/4" thick 6061 aluminum bar that literally just fits in the tin by about 1/16" of an inch! The finger groove scale is 1/4" thick Bocote and the opposite scale is 1/8" thick zebrawood, both finished with danish oil and carnauba wax. The bands are 10.75"X1/2"X1/4", I can draw these full butterfly (or about a 680% elongation!!!) This was a fun build and I can't wait to see more submissions! Thanks Charles for this contest too! -Josh

Also, it was hard to get a good photo of the front scale so I added another from a different angle.


----------



## NightKnight

Wow! Both of those are GREAT entries! Good work guys!


----------



## JLS:Survival

Charles said:


> Ok guys heres my entry for the competition: It is a tiny natural made from white birch that came from my back yard, I was outside shooting one day and one of my shots bounced out of my catch box and went looking for it when I found my ammo I looked up and this little guy was staring me in the face and I couldnt pass it up. Yea its a little guy but it is nice and strong and sturdy in the hand. I sanded it down and banded it with Tex's latex tubes. I put THG on the fork tips to keep the tubes on the fork, this is working our very well so far. I also paracord wraped the handle and put a paracord lanyard with a slip knot on it for added length to the handle. All-in-all theres about 5 1/2 feet of paracord on this thing witch will only add to the survival aspect of the altoid tin survival pack. And yes this SS does fit inside the tin and it does close, well hope you like it let me know what you think.
> 
> View attachment 19240
> 
> 
> View attachment 19241
> 
> 
> View attachment 19242
> 
> 
> View attachment 19243
> 
> 
> View attachment 19244


What a GREAT little shooter!!!! And our very first entry. It looks delightful ... and in spite of its small size, it looks plenty strong. Thanks for the entry.

Cheers ...... Charles
[/quote]

Thank you Charles, means a lot coming from you! It is quit powerful for its small size I half to do a 90 degree pouch twist and flip my wrist at the last second


----------



## JLS:Survival

Setarip said:


> Here is my submission.....I call it "Dr. Jekyl and Mr. Hyde". It is 1/4" thick 6061 aluminum bar that literally just fits in the tin by about 1/16" of an inch! The finger groove scale is 1/4" thick Bocote and the opposite scale is 1/8" thick zebrawood, both finished with danish oil and carnauba wax. The bands are 10.75"X1/2"X1/4", I can draw these full butterfly (or about a 680% elongation!!!) This was a fun build and I can't wait to see more submissions! Thanks Charles for this contest too! -Josh
> 
> Also, it was hard to get a good photo of the front scale so I added another from a different angle.


Setarip, wow what a great design and great job on your ss! I really like it a lot!


----------



## JLS:Survival

AaronC said:


> Wow! Both of those are GREAT entries! Good work guys!


Thank-you very much Aaron, it was a lot of fun!


----------



## Setarip

Thanks JLS! I like yours too! I can't get enough micro SS it seems


----------



## JLS:Survival

Setarip said:


> Thanks JLS! I like yours too! I can't get enough micro SS it seems


Yea I know i cant seem to stay away from the micros either, great metal work by the way


----------



## newconvert

Setarip said:


> Here is my submission.....I call it "Dr. Jekyl and Mr. Hyde". It is 1/4" thick 6061 aluminum bar that literally just fits in the tin by about 1/16" of an inch! The finger groove scale is 1/4" thick Bocote and the opposite scale is 1/8" thick zebrawood, both finished with danish oil and carnauba wax. The bands are 10.75"X1/2"X1/4", I can draw these full butterfly (or about a 680% elongation!!!) This was a fun build and I can't wait to see more submissions! Thanks Charles for this contest too! -Josh
> 
> Also, it was hard to get a good photo of the front scale so I added another from a different angle.


all i will say about this is we are using similar materials


----------



## Sean

Those are both really cool slingshots guys, great job!







This is a super "little" contest.


----------



## JLS:Survival

Sean said:


> Those are both really cool slingshots guys, great job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a super "little" contest.


Thanks Sean!!


----------



## newconvert

Imperial said:


> i cant wait to see peoples builds . should be some interesting designs . do toothpick stickshots count ?


ouch, the possible answers to this are endless, thanks Imp


----------



## Chugosh

This







Is NOT what you had in mind, I am sure, but it is what popped into my mind when I read the contest title.

Don't count this as an entry.


----------



## JLS:Survival

Chugosh said:


> View attachment 19297
> 
> This
> View attachment 19298
> 
> Is NOT what you had in mind, I am sure, but it is what popped into my mind when I read the contest title.
> 
> Don't count this as an entry.


why not thats awsome!!!


----------



## newconvert

Chugosh said:


> View attachment 19297
> 
> This
> View attachment 19298
> 
> Is NOT what you had in mind, I am sure, but it is what popped into my mind when I read the contest title.
> 
> Don't count this as an entry.


the hair is killa............... wild man!


----------



## Sean

I pulled this fork from my stash. Vine maple. I really enjoyed working on something so small.


----------



## newconvert

Sean said:


> I pulled this fork from my stash. Vine maple. I really enjoyed working on something so small.


now there you go, all in one and ready to go! me likey, the ammo with the ss is great use of spare space.


----------



## Sean

Thanks Mark.


----------



## Charles

Chugosh and Sean ... you have both done a great job. It is amazing to me how inventive folks can be within such restrictive parameters!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Sean

Thanks Charles.







Great contest.


----------



## newconvert

what gets me is Chugosh looks like he wants to tickle you!


----------



## Chugosh

To fulfill the contest rules, here is the band in the box. To mount the box is simply closed on the bands. Holds really well, but







I cannot shoot it to save my life. I might be able to figure out the stick shot thing if I practiced for a long time, but it seems like my shots either go too high or hit the can.



newconvert said:


> what gets me is Chugosh looks like he wants to tickle you!


Maybe I need a new profile pic?


----------



## newconvert

Chugosh said:


> what gets me is Chugosh looks like he wants to tickle you!


Maybe I need a new profile pic?
[/quote] search Dgui and on the internet google stick shot, you'll get some help there! as far as your avatar why change? we've already seen the mug shot lol!


----------



## Jaxter

all these mini shooters look awesome


----------



## newconvert

well well, so here is mine! but as i made it i found that the altoid base shooter was just the beginning of a really sweet little ergo. so its rough sanded in these photos to 60 grit. since its 1/4 alum i want it as heavy banded as i could fit in the altoid box, plus some ammo, whats a sling without ammo? so its double sided zebra, w/1/4" alum core, double tex double bands, E-Shot pouch, using a kinda Bill Hays tie off method. the ammo is .44 cal lead, the ss does shoot the lead well, thats what convinced me to add swells to the tiny tyke and make it work even better.



















there uncle Charles all done! so now i will complete the extenze program


----------



## LVO

great job! Should be powerful as anything with that bandset, too. I have got to get in on this comp! Love the zebra wood, too.


----------



## newconvert

LVO said:


> great job! Should be powerful as anything with that bandset, too. I have got to get in on this comp! Love the zebra wood, too.


thanks LVO, i figure the altoid tin would be for edc, so tough as well as tiny fit the bill. it would fine like this but i cant help it i need to add swells.


----------



## Charles

Wow! Another great little shooter.

Hmmmmm .... I should have added a requirement that everyone has to send their entry to MEEEEEEEE!!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Sean

That looks great Mark!


----------



## newconvert

thanks gentlemen! you know Charles this is interesting to watch, i thought the designs might be limited by size limiting the imagination, but i do see some nice new ideas. cool natty's too


----------



## LVO

Charles is brilliant! I want make a contest where everyone sends slingshots to ME, too! Lol
Pure genius, Charles!


----------



## newconvert

Sean said:


> I pulled this fork from my stash. Vine maple. I really enjoyed working on something so small.


 is that a magnet i see in the box holding your balls together?


----------



## Sean

newconvert said:


> I pulled this fork from my stash. Vine maple. I really enjoyed working on something so small.


 is that a magnet i see in the box holding your balls together?
[/quote]

Yes little circular fridge magnet that fell from it's place. Good eyes.


----------



## Wak

Made from grey/black micarta. The paracord is adjustable to fit any size hand.
Shoots pretty well too banded with butterfly 25mm TBB.


----------



## NightKnight

Very nice Wak!


----------



## Charles

That one is very cool indeed!!! Thanks for entering.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## newconvert

Wak said:


> Made from grey/black micarta. The paracord is adjustable to fit any size hand.
> Shoots pretty well too banded with butterfly 25mm TBB.
> View attachment 19395
> View attachment 19396
> View attachment 19397
> View attachment 19398
> View attachment 19399
> View attachment 19400
> View attachment 19401
> View attachment 19402
> View attachment 19403
> View attachment 19404


your design is taking you places


----------



## Chugosh

Seriously nifty, Wak.


----------



## mr.joel

Wak said:


> Made from grey/black micarta. The paracord is adjustable to fit any size hand.
> Shoots pretty well too banded with butterfly 25mm TBB.
> View attachment 19395
> View attachment 19396
> View attachment 19397
> View attachment 19398
> View attachment 19399
> View attachment 19400
> View attachment 19401
> View attachment 19402
> View attachment 19403
> View attachment 19404


That is brilliant.


----------



## Bob Fionda

Here's mine. I don't know really if my plastic box is ok, but the measures are right: 57 X 92. Thanks! Bob


----------



## Sean

That sure is nice Bob!


----------



## newconvert

schweet Bob! now i know why you built such a tiny shooter, good heavy bands too, hows she shoot?


----------



## Charles

Bob Fionda said:


> Here's mine. I don't know really if my plastic box is ok, but the measures are right: 57 X 92. Thanks! Bob


Thanks, Bob. I said we were going to be pretty easy going about this. If the dimensions are right, then I do not care if it is an "official" Altoids tin.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## JLS:Survival

Bob Fionda said:


> Here's mine. I don't know really if my plastic box is ok, but the measures are right: 57 X 92. Thanks! Bob


Nice one Bob, we are on the same wavelength!!


----------



## Bob Fionda

Sean said:


> That sure is nice Bob!


Thanks mate!


----------



## Bob Fionda

newconvert said:


> schweet Bob! now i know why you built such a tiny shooter, good heavy bands too, hows she shoot?


Thanks Mark. It shoots pretty good, I banded with Gold TB 1 cm. wide, maybe the pouch is too big for it...I don't know.....but it fits well to be so small. Cheers


----------



## Bob Fionda

Charles said:


> Here's mine. I don't know really if my plastic box is ok, but the measures are right: 57 X 92. Thanks! Bob


Thanks, Bob. I said we were going to be pretty easy going about this. If the dimensions are right, then I do not care if it is an "official" Altoids tin.

Cheers ..... Charles
[/quote]
Thank you Charles, that plastic box was the only one with those measures (in mm. of course) I could have found.


----------



## Bob Fionda

JLS:Survival said:


> Here's mine. I don't know really if my plastic box is ok, but the measures are right: 57 X 92. Thanks! Bob


Nice one Bob, we are on the same wavelength!!
[/quote]
Thanks mate, yes we are! Cheers.


----------



## pop shot

Here's a full sized, full power altoid shooter "dynamite"- the body is claro walnut and the hardware is stainless steel. 1745 tube set at 6.75 inches. The shooting gap is 2.25 inches, and it's a comfy full hand grip with the center eye bolt for stability.


----------



## newconvert

pop shot said:


> Here's a full sized, full power altoid shooter "dynamite"- the body is claro walnut and the hardware is stainless steel. 1745 tube set at 6.75 inches. The shooting gap is 2.25 inches, and it's a comfy full hand grip with the center eye bolt for stability.


****! this is a cool idea lol! when charles said slingshot my mind stayed inside the box...................... your went for a vacation and came up with this crazy cool contraption...... very sweet Steve hahaha.... Charles you really got some creative juices flowing now! w/15 days left to go, next up???


----------



## newconvert

pop shot said:


> Here's a full sized, full power altoid shooter "dynamite"- the body is claro walnut and the hardware is stainless steel. 1745 tube set at 6.75 inches. The shooting gap is 2.25 inches, and it's a comfy full hand grip with the center eye bolt for stability.


this one cracks me up! its so simple, i would have never thought of it, and it looks bullet proof too.


----------



## Charles

Yet another great innovative design ... Congratulations!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

I have mentioned that The Gopher's GS-12 could be re-scaled to fit an Altoid tin. I did the re-scaling and posted the design with permission of The Gopher. However, after I actually made one, I made a few changes and have deleted my previous efforts and replaced them with the latest version. I have actually made two versions ... one for bands tied on, and one with slit forks so bands are attached with the match stick method. Here are a couple of photos:










You will find more photos and a more complete write-up at:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15840-altoid-tin-gs-12/

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## LohnDawg

Here is my entry for for the Altoid Tin Contest.

The bottle opener on the right (Canada Dry) I posted earlier with chained 64's, but it was rather awkward and didn't really shoot well. Switching to short 107's made a big difference. In order to hold it steady I need to brace it with my thumb...made me nervous, thus the short bands.
The opener on the left is imprinted along the sides with "Schmidt's Brewery of Philadelphia" but is almost illegible. The handle is wrapped with hemp cord. This one shoots amazingly well.

*"Double your pleasure, double your fun!"*





















-Dawg


----------



## Charles

Dawg, those are very neat indeed! After seeing some of the previous bottle opener slingshots, I picked up a couple of old bottle openers at a second hand store, just to play around with.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Sean

Those are very nice and inventive too.


----------



## Charles

Recently I have been reading a funny novel: The Cheese Monkeys, by Chip Kidd. I came across the passage below, which I think is very appropriate for this competition:

"Always remember: Limits are possibilities. That sounds like Orwell, I know. It's not .. it's Patton. Formal restrictions, contrary to what you might think, free you up by allowing you to concentrate on purer ideas."

That certainly seems to apply here!

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## catburn

Altoid Entry
3/16 steel rod, 1745 wrap. Just fits in and shoots surprisingly well. Wonderful "contest "


----------



## Sean

That's an original there Catburn, nice job!


----------



## newconvert

yeah buddy! great utility, bullet proof....nice job C


----------



## Charles

That one looks tough! I like the parachord wrap on the handle ... these little guys can be difficult to hold and sometimes hard on the hand. That one looks comfy!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Rapier

You know Charles I think that might be rubber tube he's used on the handle not para cord. Even more grip I recon and a real practical lil shooter.

Hype~X Australia


----------



## Charles

Rapier said:


> You know Charles I think that might be rubber tube he's used on the handle not para cord. Even more grip I recon and a real practical lil shooter.
> 
> Hype~X Australia


You are right! He does say 1745 wrap. That is even better! As you say, it will give a better grip. And in addition it will provide spare band material. Great idea!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## faca

Hi here is my idea, I was lazy







so I "made" this one using one climbing buckle.
Yes it´s a forkless desing tricky to shot but no too difficult.
















yes it fits insede altoid´s tin


----------



## newconvert

inventive Faca, we know its rated to do the job. nice pouch too


----------



## LohnDawg

faca - very clever

This is a great contest Charles ... makes everyone think outside the box in order to get our designs inside of it.

-Dawg


----------



## Charles

Another great use of an off the shelf item! Be sure to use soft ammo until you get over the "hand hits" phase ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## faca

thanks for your kind words.
Here is my last one made, I don´t know if I can post more than one for this topic.
Anyway here it is, as you can see I have decided to be a BB only shooter, I prefer to shot small balls in this tiny fork.
I have used multiplex wood, burned it and finish with lineese oil.
I hope you like it.


----------



## newconvert

the burn makes it look old and weathered, a nice touch.


----------



## faca

thanks this was the reason to burn it o get a vintage rustic weathered look ;-)


----------



## Charles

Hey Faca,

Thanks for posting this one as well. What a great looking little BB shooter. Of course everyone is allowed to post as many different ones as they like. The more the merrier!!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Rapier

Mines coming... Bloody fiddly lil bugger. Just hope I can get it done in time... Arrhhhhgg

Hype~X Australia


----------



## Charles

Rapier said:


> Mines coming... Bloody fiddly lil bugger. Just hope I can get it done in time... Arrhhhhgg
> 
> Hype~X Australia


You have several weeks left ... just be cool ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Northerner

Okay, I found Altoids at a local drugstore. Now I have to join the craze...lol. The inside of the tin is smaller than I thought (a hair over 2 1/8" x 3 1/2"). The mints are good too.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Charles

Come on in, Northerner .... the water is fine!!! You'll be in the swim in no time ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Rapier

Ah yes my dearest uncle Charles but I've committed to a swap with McKee and have entered the secret sling Santa and and and and........ Like I said, aarrrrgggghhhh! My catties just take soooo bloody long to complete.
Can't wait till you get yours in the post Charles. It's been seven days since it was sent so I hope you get it, er, NOW! I'm dying to know what you think of it. The suspenders are killing me. Hmm maybe I should go up a size?!?


----------



## Kipken

Ok, here is my entry... first time I ever tried to make such a small slingshot...It was so much fun I made two... one is Cocobolo Rosewood with a Bocote palm swell, and the other is Bocote with a Cocobolo Rosewood palm swell... I didn't want to waste any of my wood..hahahaha


----------



## Charles

Great job, Kipken ... one with tubes and one with TBG. Those look really, really nice.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## newconvert

nice job kip, the woods are especially nice you sure one isnt zebra wood?


----------



## blindshooter

Sean said:


> I pulled this fork from my stash. Vine maple. I really enjoyed working on something so small.


This is an awesome fork!


----------



## Kipken

newconvert said:


> nice job kip, the woods are especially nice you sure one isnt zebra wood?


its Bocote..but it has a nice tight grain pattern... I finished them with Tung Oil, that may have changed the color a tad...
Kip


----------



## harson

Wow Kip these are cool ,i like them very much ,well done.


----------



## kooniu

Ok lads i done the box







. more about this shooter hire : http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15978-small-shooter-out-of-altoids-competition/

Many thanks for every who inspired me and for Charles this contest ! :x


----------



## mckee

well I finally finished the tin of altoids









banded with tapered 1745 and tissue inside the side to reduce the sound of the steel balls


----------



## LBurnett

That is AMAZING Adam!









Well done mate


----------



## Charles

mckee said:


> Ok lads i done the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . more about this shooter hire : http://slingshotforu...ds-competition/
> 
> Many thanks for every who inspired me and for Charles this contest ! :x


Hey there, Kooniu,

Thanks so much for putting this one in. It is a very nice design, and it would have been a shame not to include it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jaxter

These are amazing


----------



## LBurnett

Does it have to be banded Charles??


----------



## faca

mckee said:


> well I finally finished the tin of altoids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> banded with tapered 1745 and tissue inside the side to reduce the sound of the steel balls
> View attachment 20077
> View attachment 20078
> View attachment 20079
> View attachment 20080
> View attachment 20081
> View attachment 20082


A beuty ;-)
Very good work I like it a lot


----------



## Charles

LBurnett said:


> Does it have to be banded Charles??


I think it should be banded, but the bands are your choice. If it is not going to be banded, then it cannot be used, so it seems pointless.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## LBurnett

The only reason I ask is currently I have used all my bands etc up, i should have some shortly so I will wait and put them on


----------



## Charles

LBurnett said:


> The only reason I ask is currently I have used all my bands etc up, i should have some shortly so I will wait and put them on


Sounds good ... you still have two weeks.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

I couldn't help myself ... I made a couple of Altoid tin boo shooters. Here they are.










Complete details are in this thread:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16036-altoid-tin-boo-shooter/

Here is what one looks like in the tin.










To encourage all of you who have not yet entered, I have decided to add these two fellows to the prizes. So as of now there will be three prizes: my Altorus slingshot and the two wee boo shooters. Each one will be awarded by random draw from those who enter this contest. So, get your entries in ... you have two more weeks.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## The Gopher

Here is my entry,













































This is the "Altoids Smalls" tin. This thing really zips a BB!


----------



## Charles

Man, that thing is really neat!!! And double bands at that. You are pushing the envelope with that tiny tin ... great job.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## newconvert

love the micro nats, great job


----------



## pop shot

The Gopher said:


> Here is my entry,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the "Altoids Smalls" tin. This thing really zips a BB!


did anyone realize that we all got shown up? goph used the SMALL TIN and got doubles in there!


----------



## Charles

Yep ... hence my reference to "tiny tin" and "doubles". I am waiting for The Gopher to come out with a "nano-shooter" that fires neutrons or some such!!!

Come on, folks ... two more weeks to get in on the fun!!!!! Everyone should find some design/approach in this lot that appeals and inspires.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bostradamus

ok, trying again to post my entry.... hope it turns out and i hope you enjoy!!




  








Altoid Shooter Entry




__
Bostradamus


__
May 15, 2012


__
3



my Bat Symbol altoid shooter...


----------



## Charles

Very nicely done! Interesting style with the bat symbol. Are those tubes you have on it?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## newconvert

it looks like you have it rigged for flat type shooting, but not properly, in this configuration you will very quickly or eventually blow up that very nice slinger, the bands should come over the top, your point of aim with this set up is dead between the bands (kaboom) your design could be fixed very easily by going to the search function and finding "gypsy tabs" your holes are already drilled..................................... go for it!

or if you use both sets of holes with tubes your gonna blow batmans poor little head off.


----------



## Bill Hays

Okay, my first entry is the Altoids Hunter.
This one fits perfectly in the tin perfectly. I used a ball detent pin on this one for a little more (perceived) stability.
Forefinger and thumb support grip... this one is capable of very small groups and is very easy and stable to use with even the heaviest of bands.


----------



## newconvert

ha! im making one of these based on blue hammer! ha ha!


----------



## Bostradamus

thanks CHarles, yep, i'm using tubes on this one...
it actully shoots pretty good... i don't use both sets of hole, just tried from each side to see which side shoots better... i shoot it over the top style, but obviously from the side here... haven't had any trouble shooting it so far, but i'll check out what you're talking about and maybe give it a try, thanks!!


----------



## Charles

newconvert said:


> it looks like you have it rigged for flat type shooting, but not properly, in this configuration you will very quickly or eventually blow up that very nice slinger, the bands should come over the top, your point of aim with this set up is dead between the bands (kaboom) your design could be fixed very easily by going to the search function and finding "gypsy tabs" your holes are already drilled..................................... go for it!
> 
> or if you use both sets of holes with tubes your gonna blow batmans poor little head off.


Hmmmm .... It looks to me much like the arrangement used on Guatemalen slingshots. They use square section bands, usually with Bands Same Side arrangement. Shooting flip style there should not be a problem.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

Bill Hays said:


> Okay, my first entry is the Altoids Hunter.
> This one fits perfectly in the tin perfectly. I used a ball detent pin on this one for a little more (perceived) stability.
> Forefinger and thumb support grip... this one is capable of very small groups and is very easy and stable to use with even the heaviest of bands.


Hey Bill,

I like this one a lot. Thanks so much for putting it in. Personally, I think the pin holding the handle and forks together is a great idea. I wonder how this one would do in HDPE ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Rapier

This is a fantastic design Bill. I've always had a bit of a thing for modular stuff. Way to think err... Inside the box!?!

Hype~X Australia


----------



## faca

Bill Hays said:


> Okay, my first entry is the Altoids Hunter.
> This one fits perfectly in the tin perfectly. I used a ball detent pin on this one for a little more (perceived) stability.
> Forefinger and thumb support grip... this one is capable of very small groups and is very easy and stable to use with even the heaviest of bands.


man dthis is the way to go ;-)


----------



## rockslinger

Sean said:


> I pulled this fork from my stash. Vine maple. I really enjoyed working on something so small.


 That's a nice one Sean!


----------



## rockslinger

Here's my entry.

































Shoots 3/8" steel very nicely.
Thanks Charles, I would never have built a slingshot this small without this challenge!
Was a lot of fun!


----------



## Charles

What a wonderful little shooter, Rockslinger! And I am delighted you had fun making it. Those wood scales on the handle look very nice.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## JLS:Survival

The Gopher said:


> Here is my entry,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the "Altoids Smalls" tin. This thing really zips a BB!


great minds think alike


----------



## newconvert

JLS:Survival said:


> Here is my entry,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the "Altoids Smalls" tin. This thing really zips a BB!


great minds think alike
[/quote]you have it all in there, great job! you still have room for a samich


----------



## Rapier

Oky dokes... Finally go the lil bugger to a stage where I can submit the pics. Theres still some finishing and she aint had her linseed bath yet...
Frame:- 6mm Ally
Spacer:- Select Jarrah
Palm Swell:- Cypress
Fork Tips:- ??? could be Red Gum
Bands:- TBG
Pouch:- Rayshot Magnetic

I haven't had a chance to shoot it yet...







































Sure was a fun project. Thanks Charles for running this cool err, little, Comp.


----------



## Charles

What a cute little bugger that is, Rapier! Maybe you should devote yourself to making nothing but minis from now on!!! Thanks for entering.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Rapier

ha ha Yeah well I dont really like big cattys but these tiny ones don't seem to work to good for me either so if I only made minis I'd have to send em all to you I supose!?!


----------



## Charles

Rapier said:


> ha ha Yeah well I dont really like big cattys but these tiny ones don't seem to work to good for me either so if I only made minis I'd have to send em all to you I supose!?!


If you insist, I will humbly accept!!!! Those minis work fine for me!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## M.J

Rapier said:


> Oky dokes... Finally go the lil bugger to a stage where I can submit the pics. Theres still some finishing and she aint had her linseed bath yet...
> Frame:- 6mm Ally
> Spacer:- Select Jarrah
> Palm Swell:- Cypress
> Fork Tips:- ??? could be Red Gum
> Bands:- TBG
> Pouch:- Rayshot Magnetic
> 
> I haven't had a chance to shoot it yet...
> 
> View attachment 20275
> View attachment 20276
> View attachment 20277
> View attachment 20278
> View attachment 20279
> View attachment 20274
> 
> 
> Sure was a fun project. Thanks Charles for running this cool err, little, Comp.


That's stunning!


----------



## faca

I get ashamed comparing my poor and simple desings







to all these topnotch ones


----------



## Rapier

Hey faca. I think all the 'top notch' makers here will probably agree that to conpare your own cattys to those that have been made by fellers that have been doing it for years is really a false comparison. What you should be comparing are things like the sincerity of heart with which you build, your effort in making and finishing them the best way you know how, the knowledge you gain from each build and from everyone on the forum. If you can look at the end result and honestly say "yeah I'm proud of this one" then it's as good as the next blokes who can say the same. Don't be afraid to make mistakes and try things you may yet be confident at including new shapes and new ideas. If it stuffs up so what, next time you'll know what to do or at least what not to do. That's all I do anyway. Sorry for the long winded lecture but I'd hate to think anything I make would have someone feeling negative about their own stuff.
Big cheers feller


----------



## faca

amen for that.
I must say that I enjoy making my own slingshot and I´m not afraid to hit or crack my own ones they are cheap ;-).
I can see here some luxury slingshot that I´d be afraid to spoil.


----------



## Charles

Hey Faca, you have nothing at all to be ashamed of. You put in two great entries. I love it when folks are able to make a slingshot out of something that was never intended to be a slingshot ... and you did just that with your first one. It takes a clever mind to see a slingshot in some non-standard item. And your second one is a nice little "board cut" ... something no one else has done up to now. All of us approach this problem from a different point of view. The real delight in this "contest" has been seeing the workings of such inventive minds.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Rapier

Yep. We're all here on this planet for something or other.
If your for real then call me brother. Me?, I make ****. That's my only claim to fame. It works or it don't. But if it puts a smile on someone's face then job done. Don't know what else this lifes for to be honest.

Hype~X Australia


----------



## kooniu

this is addictive !

next one , This time there is room for ammo


----------



## Charles

I love it!!! A teddie bear slingshot ... way to go ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Northerner

Basic Baltic Birch Pickle Fork Shooter with length adjusted to fit into Altoid tin. The frame is currenly banded with 5/8" x 6" Hygenic flats (.030"). It shoots 3/8" steel at 176fps and 5/16" steel at 199fps. Anchor point is under my eye. It's a fun little plinker. I might even try some 3/4" bands on this frame.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## newconvert

kooniu said:


> this is addictive !
> 
> next one , This time there is room for ammo


lol the bear shooter, very cool


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Here are my entries. The plan was to fit them both into one tin, since I only have one, but I was not able to close the lid. Here are the two bare frames. On the left is a 60% scale Cholita, cut from 1/4 inch hobby plywood, and the natural is from a blowdown Mango limb.









Here is the small Cholita in the tin.









This is the Mango fork in the tin.









The 1/4 inch steel balls are held in place by a salvaged hard drive magnet. Both frames are banded with 1/2 x 1/4 x 7 1/2 inch TBG with thin home made pouch and both are capable of driving the 1/4 inch steel at 250 fps.

Finally, a whimsical shot of two lovers with their slingshots and a box of Altoids.


----------



## pop shot

how's mango? i cut some and was very disappointed, it was really weak, maybe i had a diseased limb or something. cute, your dollies!


----------



## Sean

Nice stuff still being posted, well done you guys!


----------



## Charles

A very nice pair, Henry. And those are great velocities. Altoid tin shooters are not just toys!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

pop shot said:


> how's mango? i cut some and was very disappointed, it was really weak, maybe i had a diseased limb or something. cute, your dollies!


The Mango here, or at least the variety I used, is very strong and hard. We have at least 7 varieties so I can't say whether is is all good.

My wife made the dolls about 20 years ago.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Charles said:


> A very nice pair, Henry. And those are great veocities. Altoid tin shooters are not just toys!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


These would make pretty good small bird hunters, Charles. I get 200 fps with .30 cal lead. Yep, they just look like toys.


----------



## Charles

O.K. everyone ... We are coming into the home stretch. Only one more week left to get your entry in. Just to stimulate your imagination, I have just completed two more Altoid tin slingshots. Both use slotted forks so there is no tie at the forks. And both use a pouch attachment first described on this forum by ZDP. It involves punching a hole toward the end of your flat band and feeding the other end through, just as is frequently done with tubes. So there is no tie at the pouch. Both of these slingshots are based on the same general technique:

Scale a fork design so that it fits into an Altoid tin. Make the fork out of aluminum plate. Make a separate handle out of some appropriate tough material. Assemble the two with a bolt.

The first slingshot is my Altoid Mutant Ninja II. The handle is from a paint scraper. Here are photos of the parts, assembled, and in an Altoids tin.




























You will find more details here: http://slingshotforu...utant-ninja-ii/

For another version, I chose an Outside The Fork configuration, and I made the handle with a pinky hole from a scrap piece of oak.




























You will find more details here: http://slingshotforu...altoid-tin-otf/

Using this strategy, you can convert your favorite slingshot design into a version that fits into an Altoid tin. Sooo, give it a try!!! You have one more week ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## akmslingshots

Dam it, I missed this one!!

I am off to find a tin


----------



## Rayshot

kooniu said:


> this is addictive !
> 
> next one , This time there is room for ammo


Room for ammo any you would never feel completely alone if lost in the woods. And emotionally comforted at night.

Great find.

And great work you guys who made a tin shooter.


----------



## Charles

akmslingshots said:


> Dam it, I missed this one!!
> 
> I am off to find a tin


If you cannot find a tin, just use the measurements in this thread and make a small box out of card ... we are not persnickity ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Kipken

I had to make one more entry....I'm gonna make this one a topslot later, but I just banded it with tubes for now...
Kip


----------



## Charles

Hey Kip ... an Altoid ergo ... nice looking! Thanks for another entry ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Winnie

Cool slingshots!
I have a couple of slingshots for the Altoids contest. One fits in a regular Altoids tin and the other fits in an Altoids Smalls tin. I can't for the life of me figure out how to download the pictures though. I'll keep trying. 
Winnie


----------



## Charles

Winnie said:


> Cool slingshots!
> I have a couple of slingshots for the Altoids contest. One fits in a regular Altoids tin and the other fits in an Altoids Smalls tin. I can't for the life of me figure out how to download the pictures though. I'll keep trying.
> Winnie


You need to upload the pictures to the web ... you can use the forum gallery: http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/

or your own website,

or you can for example go to Yahoo groups, start your own "group", and upload your photos there.

Once the photos are uploaded, just display one. Click it with your right mouse button and copy it. Then you can just paste it in the reply box in this thread.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bostradamus

Kipken said:


> I had to make one more entry....I'm gonna make this one a topslot later, but I just banded it with tubes for now...
> Kip
> 
> View attachment 20458
> View attachment 20459


i think this one deserves another pic or two... the grain looks amazing on this and a pic to show how beefy it is... love this one, dad!


----------



## bullseyeben!

Ok guys, firstly I'm not as good making a paper "tin" as I'm a catty, but the dimensions are correct..flimsy yet correct :$ lol..
This first one I've made for another patient member, and it fit so, ill enter this in the comp all the same.. its a pocket pal design of mine from a while back, in hdpe and ebony...


----------



## bullseyeben!

And secondly my "ringshot"... this is the original too, fits like a finger in a bun








Great idea Charles, and some real good lookers posted already guys, well done...


----------



## Charles

Hey Ben, thanks so much for putting these in ... they are great. I am glad to see you put your ring shooter in. It was one of the designs I mentioned when the Build Off started, and it seemed just right.

Your HDPE and ebony is a very lovely piece of work. Can you please tell me how you bonded the ebony to the HDPE? I like HDPE, but the local plastics shop claims you cannot glue to it. Also, your finish on that guy looks very smooth indeed. How did you get such a smooth finish?

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben!

Charles said:


> Hey Ben, thanks so much for putting these in ... they are great. I am glad to see you put your ring shooter in. It was one of the designs I mentioned when the Build Off started, and it seemed just right.
> 
> Your HDPE and ebony is a very lovely piece of work. Can you please tell me how you bonded the ebony to the HDPE? I like HDPE, but the local plastics shop claims you cannot glue to it. Also, your finish on that guy looks very smooth indeed. How did you get such a smooth finish?
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


No worries, thanks for the kind remarks, 
I have had good results bonding the hdpe to timber with " "Selly's " ALL plastics adhesive.. claims to bond ALL plastics..
It comes in a 2 part : primer and adhesive, so a plastic to plastic bond requires the primer, but timber to hdpe I simply use the adhesive, and clamp and cure appropriately... bonds strong enough to drill through both ends, and seems shock- able....
Ebony always seems to finish nicely, I sanded to 400gr then as usual a felt buff / polish with the dremmel, and then 3 coats Matt PE... 
Turned out nice, shoots even better..







Cheers..


----------



## gazillabytes

I'd like to contribute to this cool contest and thread with the entry I call the *Minty Slider*. It's red oak, steel, and black theraband tucked away in Altoids can.

As always, I enjoy looking at the many types of slingshots others share and couldn't help throw another one in the pile of entries. Like most members in these forums, I seem to always "need" another slingshot or project.


----------



## newconvert

gazillabytes said:


> View attachment 20525
> View attachment 20526
> View attachment 20527
> View attachment 20528
> 
> 
> I'd like to contribute to this cool contest and thread with the entry I call the *Minty Slider*. It's red oak, steel, and black theraband tucked away in Altoids can.
> 
> As always, I enjoy looking at the many types of slingshots others share and couldn't help throw another one in the pile of entries. Like most members in these forums, I seem to always "need" another slingshot or project.


something is getting past me? is the steel handle in 2 parts? since it appears to be sandwiched between the oak forks?


----------



## gazillabytes

The handle is one piece of steel and slides back and forth. The two skinny pieces of steel are on the sides to reinforce and act like spacers for the handle. The two pieces of wood and two skinny metal pieces are epoxied together as one solid piece, then I slide the handle in and the little allen bolts keep it from sliding out on either end. The handle was a tight fit at first but it slides back and forth nicely after cleaning it up on a grinder. I used the same thickness of steel for the two narrow pieces as the handle in hopes the spacing would be just right. Here's a picture of the metal Attached is a picture of the metal bars stacked on top of the wood pieces. Hope this info helps.

If you decide to make one, it helps to stack the three metal pieces side by side and that's how wide I cut the pieces of wood. Additionally, I taped the two pieces of wood together with masking tape to cut out the shape in an effort to make them identical.


----------



## newconvert

gazillabytes said:


> The handle is one piece of steel and slides back and forth. The two skinny pieces of steel are on the sides to reinforce and act like spacers for the handle. The two pieces of wood and two skinny metal pieces are epoxied together as one solid piece, then I slide the handle in and the little allen bolts keep it from sliding out on either end. The handle was a tight fit at first but it slides back and forth nicely after cleaning it up on a grinder. I used the same thickness of steel for the two narrow pieces as the handle in hopes the spacing would be just right. Here's a picture of the metal Attached is a picture of the metal bars stacked on top of the wood pieces. Hope this info helps.
> 
> If you decide to make one, it helps to stack the three metal pieces side by side and that's how wide I cut the pieces of wood. Additionally, I taped the two pieces of wood together with masking tape to cut out the shape in an effort to make them identical.


lol its like a magic trick, but! now we all know ha ha! now that you explained it, i can see it................. nice! just might take a crack at it


----------



## Charles

That is quite clever! A collapsing slingshot ... not seen one like it before. Thanks for putting this one in.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## newconvert

Charles said:


> That is quite clever! A collapsing slingshot ... not seen one like it before. Thanks for putting this one in.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


its like flippinouts EDC


----------



## kooniu

yes this is cool and fresh idea ( I saw folding slingshot on this forum but no so "exacly"







)


----------



## Rapier

bullseyeben! said:


> Ok guys, firstly I'm not as good making a paper "tin" as I'm a catty, but the dimensions are correct..flimsy yet correct :$ lol..
> This first one I've made for another patient member, and it fit so, ill enter this in the comp all the same.. its a pocket pal design of mine from a while back, in hdpe and ebony...


Ah look it's a mini me... or mini you anyway...
Nice one Benny boy. you da man


----------



## Bill Hays

Okay, this one was my first take idea on this challenge... but went with the micro-hammer and altoids Hunter first as they were easy and fast to make. It took a little bit to make this one due to fitting it properly when folded.
It's made from two pieces of ballistic grade G10, the forks and pinky curl... two pieces of 1/8" black with white contour highlights... and two micarta pins, one for the hinge and the other for the stop.
No metal, means there's no magnetic signature, so the *ELIMINATOR* is not only small, strong and accurate it's also stealthy!

Here it is in action, notice the ball swishing by is louder than the slingshot's tubes upon release:


----------



## pop shot

Jesus, Bill. Are you making these for sale too, or just to dominate this contest?


----------



## bullseyeben!

Rapier said:


> Ok guys, firstly I'm not as good making a paper "tin" as I'm a catty, but the dimensions are correct..flimsy yet correct :$ lol..
> This first one I've made for another patient member, and it fit so, ill enter this in the comp all the same.. its a pocket pal design of mine from a while back, in hdpe and ebony...


Ah look it's a mini me... or mini you anyway...
Nice one Benny boy. you da man
[/quote]
Cheers mate, yours is pretty sweet too









Bill, that's another lil ripper..like it a lot.. cheers..


----------



## Charles

Aye, Bill .... You are one clever lad!!! I like that one a lot, too. I am impressed by the design using the finger hole to keep the handle in place. And the lack of metallic components is a nice added touch. Glad I do not have to "judge" the entries!!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Chugosh

Neat folder, Bill!
With the random draw rule, I would feel real bad to get picked with my little bands in the tin thingy.


----------



## Rapier

Wow Bill. I really love that lil catty. So cool and so sneaky.

Hype~X Australia


----------



## Imperial

the birth of the swiss army slingshot


----------



## Bill Hays

pop shot said:


> Jesus, Bill. Are you making these for sale too, or just to dominate this contest?


Lol, no Steve I'm not making these for sale... I'd post the pattern in the shared designs area, but there is no pattern... I just kind of had it in my mind how it needed to be, then free hand drew it on some scrap and got to cutting and shaping... that's why it took more time, no pattern means it will be slightly off and final fitting took a bit.

As for dominating the contest... I'm actually rather fond of your no nonsense approach to the problem's solution!

Anyway, Guys... it's all in fun... think about it... grown Men "competing" to see what the best _slingshot_ they can come up with that will fit in an Altoids tin.... if _that's_ not a frivolous and fun activity... I don't know what is!


----------



## pop shot

I'm just kidding, Bill- it always amazes me how out of the box you can think sometimes! It's a folding knife slingshot!


----------



## Winnie

Here is my entry for the Altoids Tin Slingshot.

The slingshot is made of micarta. The bands are Theraband gold and are 11 ½ inches by ½ inch by 3/8 inches [.3m x .0127m x .095m] (These are butterfly style bands. This gives me a significant increase in velocity while still keeping the slingshot small. My average velocity reading using the 5/16 inch (8mm) steel ball was around 300fps (91mps)). 

The handle holds 5 shots (a magnet holds the lowest shot in place) and the spare necklace/pouch holds an additional 40 shots giving a total of 45 shots in the tin. The tin also holds a spare band, pouch and ties. By removing one of the balls from the handle and loading it into the pouch it is possible to wrap the band around the slingshot and then insert the loaded pouch into the slot in the bottom of the handle. This is what I have referred to in the past as a "preloaded slingshot". By preloading the slingshot in this way it is possible to walk around with the slingshot in your pocket and when desired, reach into your pocket and grab the it and then remove the already loaded pouch from the handle slot, unwrap it, aim and shoot in less than five seconds. So, even though the slingshot is in your pocket, from the time you see something you want to shoot until you can actually get the shot off is less than five seconds.

The Altoids Smalls Slingshot uses the same bands as the slingshot above.


----------



## catburn

Curiously Awesome


----------



## Charles

That is very clever of you to use the diagonal dimension to make an ergo-type slingshot fit into the tin. And that tiny one is quite cute! I would have to have a lanyard with that little one to be sure I did not lose it when I shoot. Thanks for posting.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles

I think this one is going to be my last Altoid tin slingshot for a while. Several folks have posted slingshots made from bottle openers. That inspired me to look around for some suitable bottle openers while cruising the second had stores. This particular design intrigued me:










As you can see, they are very, very cheap, at least in second hand stores. What looks like a handle is really a plastic sleeve that slips off to reveal two metal fingers.










The fingers are meant to be forced down the sides of a cork. Then when you pull the bottle opener handle, the cork comes out of the bottle ... or at least that is the theory. The fingers are held in place by a small D shaped piece of metal, pierced by a spring pin.










My plan was to replace the small D bit of metal with a longer piece of mild steel, and use that to bolt on a wooden handle. I intented to split the bottle opener and use that for the forks. My first attempt was to try bending the forks. But as you can see, that did not work too well!! The bottle opener is made of cast zinc, and it just does not bend very well. So I decided to cut a section out of the top of the forks and use Gypsy tabs from the bottom of the loop up over the top. Here are the parts.










The mild steel piece is 1/4 inch thick and is threaded to take the through bolt, so there is no need for a nut. The handle is made from a piece of oak. I wanted to make it easy to change bands, so I made each Gypsy tab as a long loop, with the two ends joined by a Chicago screw, which also passed through the other side of the loop. I also put some rubber tubing on the forks to help keep the tabs in place under draw. Here it is assembled front and back.



















And here it is stowed in the tin.










With those pseudo-tapered 1745 tubes, it handles 3/8 inch lead ball very effectively.

Well, I hope that is the end of my Altoid tin construction phase!!!! I have to start concentrating on other things. And hopefully those of you who have not yet entered will be inspired by the many designs here to try your hand. Remember, the contest closes at midnight, Pacific Time, next Monday, May 28.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## newconvert

nice idea Charles


----------



## LohnDawg

*Very nice design Charles. This is a great contest. The participation and the ideas put forth have been amazing!*



Bill Hays said:


> Anyway, Guys... it's all in fun... think about it... grown Men "competing" to see what the best _slingshot_ they can come up with that will fit in an Altoids tin.... if _that's_ not a frivolous and fun activity... I don't know what is!












*-Dawg*


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Kudos, Charles! This "contest" has inspired more creative thinking than almost anything else on the Forum. I bought you a beer, but since you didn't show up, I drank it. Ask the next person you see to give you a pat on the back on my behalf.


----------



## akmslingshots

holy spiders this was a tough one.... skin, check... fingertips, check... nerves, check....


----------



## newconvert

akmslingshots said:


> holy spiders this was a tough one.... skin, check... fingertips, check... nerves, check....
> 
> View attachment 20645
> View attachment 20644
> View attachment 20643
> View attachment 20646
> View attachment 20647
> View attachment 20648
> View attachment 20649
> View attachment 20650


C'MON! now that downright unfair! hehehehhehe great job Andy, leave it to you to put so many pieces into a tiny spot!


----------



## newconvert

holy spiders??????


----------



## akmslingshots

newconvert said:


> holy spiders??????


lol it beeps out ****, not spiders haha


----------



## Charles

That is a wee gem, for sure. What a great job. Thanks for posting that!!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## wombat

A 'Baby Tex' for a bit of fun. made from brushbox and cedar with some chinese tubes. I had a go with some 8mm lead, and since I can't hit anything with those short chinese tubes anyway, I'd have to say it worked better than I expected!!


----------



## Charles

Hey Wombat,

That's another great little piece! I think it is really cool that you made the wee one a look-alike for the bigger one. Tubes certainly do seem popular with these little guys. For making a compact slingshot, they are hard to beat. Thanks for entering our wee contest!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

All right!!!! Contest is officially closed. I will have more to say about prizes very shortly.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Charles

Well, we had a total of 34 slingshots, submitted by 26 different builders!!!! What a fantastic turnout. I want to give a personal thanks to all who participated. I believe this has been the most concentrated outburst of creativity ever on this forum. You should all be very proud of yourselves. And I want to give a special thanks to Aaron for suggesting to me that I organize this "contest"; I reluctantly agreed, saying to him that I did not think there would be much interest in it. How wrong I was!!!!!

Now on to prizes. In the order in which you submitted your contributions, I assigned each builder a card, starting with A, 2, etc. of diamonds, and then A, 2, etc. of hearts. I took out the hearts and diamonds from a deck of cards and thoroughly shuffled them up, cutting them several times in the process. I then dealt off the cards from the top ... the first card gets first choice of the prizes, the second card gets second choice of the prizes, etc.

And just what are those FABULOUS PRIZES? Well, here is a photo of the prizes.










Numbers 1-6 are all Altoid tin slingshots, which I have previously described in this thread. If you select one of these, you will recieve it packed into an Altoid tin. I had hoped I would have enough prizes so that everyone who entered would get a prize. Alas, your interest greatly exceeded my expectations. Soooo, I have thrown into the prize pot four of my standard sized boo shooters. These will NOT come with an Altoid tin, since they do not fit into an Altoid tin.

The individual whose card I drew first will get first choice of the prizes. The person whose card I drew second will get second choice of the prizes. And so on until the prizes are gone. Just to keep this from dragging out too long, I am going to announce the first 3 winners. I ask each of you to send me a pm as soon as possible, indicating your choice of prize.

First choice: Winnie ... just let me know which slingshot you want, and include your snail mail address.

Second choice: Bob Fionda ... please indicate your first and second choices, as your first choice may be gone, and don't forget to include your snail mail address.

Third choice: The Gopher ... indicate your first, second and third choices, and include your snail mail address.

When I have heard from those three, I will announce the next three, and we will continue until all the prizes are gone.

Thanks again to all of the participants; your ingenuity was amazing.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Fantastic contest, Charles, and some great prizes, too. I count everyone a winner, whether we get a prize or not, we all have access to some of the most amazing small designs ever seen. Kudos!


----------



## newconvert

good job Charles, nice prizes too! what are you cooking up next?


----------



## pop shot

great prizes, charles


----------



## Winnie

Charles, what a great contest. It was really fun getting the creative juices flowing. I'm looking forward to the next contest.
Thanks for the prize and for making it possible.
Winnie


----------



## Sean

Congratulations to the 3 winners, well done guys and a great idea Charles!


----------



## rockslinger

_Great job Charles, like Henry said everyones a winner!_


----------



## Charles

All right, moving right along:

Winnie took #4, Bob Fionda took #2, and The Gopher took #5. So those are no longer available.

Setarip gets the next choice ... Just let me know which one you want, and pm me your snail mail address.

Then Northener gets to choose ... Send me you first and second choices, and include your snail mail address.

And BoKennedy gets to choose after those two ... Send me your first, second, and third choices, along with your snail mail address.

As soon as I have heard from these three, we will move on to the final four.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben!

Great prizes Charles, well done guys..


----------



## Rapier

Great job Charles and thanks for all the cool stuff. There's quite a lot of work there in those prizes.

Hype~X Australia


----------



## Bill Hays

Good job Guys, and Charles... you're being very generous!


----------



## Wak

This was fun, great contest and prizes.
and a great job by Charles.


----------



## akmslingshots

whats next









well done Charles and I'm pleased I spotted it in time to have had the chance of entering.

Congrats to all winners


----------



## blindshooter

newconvert said:


> good job Charles, nice prizes too! what are you cooking up next?


Really impressed by the work done on these.. 
NEXT --- How about flippin this thing on it's head and doing oversized shooters?


----------



## Bostradamus

sorry it took so long for my response...last night was my first day back to work, my wife checked the contest for me while i was at work and texted me this morning... these are all great prizes, thanks for having it and sharing this with us all!!!


----------



## Bob Fionda

I really want to thank Charles, and not for the prize only, but for all the efforts he's been putting into Forum. This contest was great and revealed how we members have souls and thoughts like only kids have, and that's really great. We're still young in the game of life. I wish we will never stop. Cheers, Bob.


----------



## Charles

All right, guys .... coming down to the wire now.

Setarip selected #1; Northerner selected #6; and BoKennedy selected #10. That leaves only #3, #7, #8, and #9.

Catburn gets next choice ... pm your selection and your snail mail address, please.

Henry in Panama gets to choose after Catburn ... pm your first and second choices, along with your snail mail address.

After Henry, Kooniu gets to choose ... pm your first, second, and third choices with your snail mail address.

And the last person gets no choice at all!!! The last prize will go to Bullseyeben!!!! So just pm your snail mail address, and I will send you the last prize.

I REALLY appreciate all the kind words from everyone. But it is all you guys and your enthusiasm which made this contest such a success. So I send you all my very best wishes and my sincere thanks for contributing.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## catburn

Thank you, Charles. What a splendid way to showcase the creativity and ingenuity of the forum members.


----------



## kooniu

I can not believe I won! Thank you for the opportunity to participate in such a great game!


----------



## Charles

All right!!! Prize selection is over. Here are the winners:

#1 - Setarip
#2 - Bob Fionda
#3 - Kooniu
#4 - Winnie
#5 - The Gopher
#6 - Northerner
#7 - Henry in Panama
#8 - Catburn
#9 - Bullseyeben
#10 - BoKennedy

Again, my warmest congratulations to everyone who participated.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## akmslingshots

blindshooter said:


> NEXT --- How about flippin this thing on it's head and doing oversized shooters?


like it


----------



## Setarip

Thank you again Charles for putting this build off together! It was a blast to participate and I am pleasantly surprised with how you handled the winners! I am looking forward to any other future build-offs.


----------



## JetBlack

You guys are all amazing! I feel very untalented right now...


----------



## bullseyeben!

Wow what a way to start the day! Thanks once a again Charles for your effort and generosity and every one else who had a crack at this fun contest...


----------



## Sean

Congratulations to all ! Great job guys on all your Altoid shooters. Great contest.


----------



## faca

congratulations to all winners ;-)


----------



## Btoon84

Great job Charles! Looks like lots of fun for all involved! Congrats to everyone on some really sweet little shooters!


----------



## Chepo69

Congratulations to all winners and Carlos by unleashing this fever cans lol!

I was sure it was closed until today the contest, I'm confused, the picture was taken just a while ago. lol!

It will be for the next


----------



## Bob Fionda

Congrats to all and many thanks to Charles. Great contest!


----------



## newconvert

congrats to all the winners, great job and many creative ideas, also sweet prizes Charles!
i cant take it!! i wanted a boo shooter darn it I'll get even





















....,,,,, kidding, dont be a hater, be a slingshot maker rah rah!


----------



## Charles

Prizes are all in the mail. Thanks to everyone who participated ... you are all winners in my book.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Karok01

Grats guys! I really enjoyed watching this build off unfold. Thanks for hosting it Charles!


----------



## kooniu

My slingshot is in new home







it is lovely! The first time I hold a fork in this type and I'm surprised at how comfortable it is!
and my shooters in proper box.
Thanks you very much Charles!!!


----------



## Charles

Glad to hear that it arrived. You are more than welcome. Thank you for participating, and have fun with the new one.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Northerner

Thanks Charles! Mine arrived today too (#6). It's a blast to shoot. The little launcher tosses 5/16" steel in the low 190s when I anchor under my eye. I like the design!

Many thanks,
Todd


----------



## Charles

Thanks for letting me know ... have fun with it!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben!

Wow quick delivery... well done guys


----------



## Bostradamus

Look what came in the mail!!!




  








Boo Shooter




__
Bostradamus


__
Jun 6, 2012


__
3



The incredible Boo Shooter i received from Charles for the altoid shooter contest!! i absolutely...





Thanks so much, Charles, for this great prize!!


----------



## Charles

You are more than welcome Bo. Thank you for participating in the Build-Off.

Cheers ...... Charles

P.S. I guess that is now officially a Bo Boo shooter!!!!


----------



## Bostradamus

hahaha, i like the sound of that!!
i can't wait til friday, when i'll get the chance to shoot it in properly...


----------



## Winnie

Charles,
The shooter just arrived. Very cool and really compact. Lunch starts in a couple of hours and I'm going to go out and take some shots.
Thanks. I enjoyed the process of designing and building the Altoid slingshot so much that getting a prize, especially such a cool one, is like icing on the cake.
The latex is different from what I am used to. I use Theraband but this is obviously different. My one foray into other-than-Theraband didn't turn out well. Do you mind telling me what this is?
Again, thanks Charles
Winnie


----------



## Charles

Winnie said:


> Charles,
> The shooter just arrived. Very cool and really compact. Lunch starts in a couple of hours and I'm going to go out and take some shots.
> Thanks. I enjoyed the process of designing and building the Altoid slingshot so much that getting a prize, especially such a cool one, is like icing on the cake.
> The latex is different from what I am used to. I use Theraband but this is obviously different. My one foray into other-than-Theraband didn't turn out well. Do you mind telling me what this is?
> Again, thanks Charles
> Winnie


Glad it arrived safely. Those bands are Alliance #105 office rubberbands. They are not the fastest in the world, but they handle heavy ammo pretty well. Of course you may replace those bands by anything you like. Have fun with it!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Setarip

Charles I recieved the Altorus and it is awesome! I have yet to shoot it because of a lack of time, but I love everything about it! Your signature is also very cool! Thanks again! -Josh


----------



## Charles

Glad you got it. Hope you have fun shooting it. Thanks for joining the build-off.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Packman

I just found this site today and really enjoyed this thread.

Thanks to everyone who shared!


----------



## Bob Fionda

Just received my prize, it's a wonderful catty, very cool and precious for my collection. Thank you Charles. Bob.


----------



## Charles

Glad to hear it arrived. Thanks so much for your participation.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

My Boo Shooter arrived also. Very cool and classy and shoots great. It is a nice addition to my collection. Thanks, Charles.


----------



## Charles

Hey Henry,

Nice to hear that you have it! Thanks for participating in the build-off.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Rapier

Hey Charles. I still havent recieved my prize yet! oh crap! Now I remember... I didn't win nothin








Hmmm may be next time he he
Hope alls well in the land of Uncle Charles


----------



## Charles

Rapier said:


> Hey Charles. I still havent recieved my prize yet! oh crap! Now I remember... I didn't win nothin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm may be next time he he
> Hope alls well in the land of Uncle Charles


Thanks for checking in ... I have been very busy lately with visitors, art project deadlines, and household upkeep ... sigh. Lots of slingshot projects in the back of my head, but no time at present. Hope you Aussies are looking forward to summer down there ...

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Rapier

Bloody oath we are. Besides the skiing (and therefor the associated and generally rather randy and somewhat or otherwise intoxicated and willing ski bunnies looking for a lad to escort them home from the pub) the cold and rain does nothing for me at all. I'd much rather be lolling about naked on some excludid New South beach of silky white sand, watching bikini clad nimfs frolick about in the surf, souls'a'souring and waves'a'crashing and contemplating how on earth my next beer is going to get all the way from the cooler to my hand a whole 70cm away... It's a hard life in Australia in summer Charles, a hard, hard life.....


----------



## Sofreto

Yep, tough life in Australia...I will keep you in my prayers


----------



## K Williams

Ethan said:


> what a time to give up smoking, my old tobacco tin fits those dimensions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha. got to go find me a tin for the photo.


Samuel Gawith or Gawith Hoggarth pipe tobacco tins? I also see the Isle of Man TT logo as your avatar.


----------



## enzo61

Northerner

Very beautiful. How high is 8.5 centimers???


----------



## Winnie

85mm, approximately 3.5 inches. (BTW, this is a very old thread. The newest thread ended last month: ( https://slingshotforum.com/topic/112284-altoids-slingshot-contest/?hl=%2Baltoids+%2Bcontest)

winnie


----------

